# I am so proud to be an Amercian!



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 4, 2008)

I hope that Barack can do as much good as he wants. But like I said,,, he can never be as horrible as Bush was. I am happy.


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Nov 4, 2008)

Crabby-Chicken said:


> But like I said,,, he can never be as horrible as Bush was.



I HOPE THAT's a FAct!!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Nov 4, 2008)

I so hope he proves us all wrong that doubted him .. I am proud our country has bridged the color issue but hope we werent right for all of our sakes...


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2008)

Kim, I SOOOOOO agree!!!!!!

I am so happy, and so proud!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 4, 2008)

True. I hope it turns out well for ALL OF US. I know how horrible I felt when Bush won once, and then again. I felt terrible. I am sorry some are hurt now. I just feel such happiness!


----------



## Marnie (Nov 5, 2008)

I've watched McCains speech tonight, he was very gracious, I liked it when he asked his audience to please come together now and support Obama. I just so believe now that we have to be one to be strong and I have so much hope and happiness for Obama. I watched Obama's speech, it does give me hope and I just feel in my gut that he is so sincere and will do as much as he can to be a wonderful leader. I also think it'll be fun to watch the little girls grow up in the white house, I liked it when he said she deserves the puppy she'll get. I think the best man won, Amen, now we can breath easier and God Bless America!


----------



## susanne (Nov 5, 2008)

Yup -- on top of the great job Obama will do, I look forward to watching Sasha and Melia grow up and to watch another white house dog...as I've said before, as much as I strongly disliked Bush, I've always loved Barney and all white house dogs.

I think they should get a Westie...


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 5, 2008)

I truly believe that Obama deserves a chance to lead this country.He has many challenges with this country needing a lot of help. I think he is sincere in wanting to make some badly needed changes but it will be a uphill battle. We live in the best country in the world and for this to happen shows just how great we are. The man is sensible and very bright and can take us to new heights if we give our support.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm scared sick. The US will become just like Europe, all of our uniqueness and oppertunity gone. The next four years will see the ruin of this country.


----------



## anita (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama will:

start the Department of Peace which will oversee every gov agency and every aspect of your life.

Start the Civilian Defense Force which is a large, well funded and as powerful as our military.

Reinstate the Fairness Doctrine.

Create a government agency in charge of all volunteer work in this country, coordinate it, make sure our children do 14 weeks of forced volunteer work.

I'm sure others will add to the list.


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 5, 2008)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> I'm scared sick. The US will become just like Europe, all of our uniqueness and oppertunity gone. The next four years will see the ruin of this country.



You need to print that out and hang it on your wall. Actually, everyone that posted negative Obama things and statements such as the above, need to print them out and save them. Lets see how many actually do happen and how many were just scare tactics.

Obama has a HUGE hole to dig this country out of, thanks to Bush and his policies. I hope Obama can bridge all our gaps and I hope that the vehemence that McCain/Palin brought to the election doesnt spoil over. It is hard to 'reach across the aisle' when the other side has been bashed left and right.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2008)

> Create a government agency in charge of all volunteer work in this country, coordinate it, make sure our children do 14 weeks of forced volunteer work.



and that would be a bad thing?


----------



## Marnie (Nov 5, 2008)

Wasn't that if they wanted help with college money? I think kids should work anyway and this sounds like a good thing. So many people are letting their kids grow up to be spoiled brats and give them anything they want. I see nothing wrong with this plan. I admire our new president to be, I think we are watched be the whole world and I am proud of him.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama received my vote and family's votes as well.. I have to say that for a long time during the prelims I was definitely torn, there were/are issues with both that had me worried, but over time I began to see and feel that Obama would be the better choice to lead our country.. We NEED change, we can't keep going in the slide that we are, and I truly feel, and hope that he can bring us that change we need.. It's going to be a long, uphill battle for ALL of us, one person can not do it alone, we are ALL going to need to stand beside him to make that climb..

The way I look at this all is America is based on taking risks and chances, where would we be today if Christopher Columbus hadn't taken that chance to explore the world, where would we be if our forefathers hadn't taken the risks of breaking free from the British, where we would WOMEN be today if our fore-sisters hadn't taken the risk to speak out, look at the risks MLK Jr. took, Abraham Lincoln took, and the list goes on.. America, IMO, needed this win, not only to prove that we are well on our way of overcoming the racism in this country, but to prove that we can change and it's time too, and we MUST do it together.. I couldn't help but get teary eyed watching the videos and seeing the pictures of THOUSANDS of people celebrating, and not seeing black/white, old/young, men/women, but seeing excitement, inspiration, faith and hope, four things that we were beginning to lose and needed desperately restored, and I feel he has done that.. He didn't just 'win', but he won by a landslide, and I think that speaks loudly in itself..

It took us at least 8 years to get us where we are today



, so unfortunately I do feel it will take more than the 4 years of Obama as President to get us back on the right track, but I do feel that he will be able to help get us all back on our feet and in the right direction for improvement.. Will be anxiously awaiting to hear his announcements on his choices for House staff and Cabinet..

So here's to making history and looking to the future!


----------



## Pepipony (Nov 5, 2008)

Marnie said:


> Wasn't that if they wanted help with college money? I think kids should work anyway and this sounds like a good thing. So many people are letting their kids grow up to be spoiled brats and give them anything they want. I see nothing wrong with this plan.




I see nothing wrong with it either. Hand UP not hand OUT works both ways. You want Gov $$ be it for college or welfare, EARN it.


----------



## Ashley (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with Marnie. I see nothing worng with it. I have been doing volunteer work for almost a year now, hasnt killed me yet.

That said when I was in high school you had to do so many hours of community service, it was part of our graduation requirements.


----------



## tagalong (Nov 5, 2008)

Very well said,* Lucky C*...


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Nov 5, 2008)

Pepipony said:


> Nathan Luszcz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm scared sick. The US will become just like Europe, all of our uniqueness and oppertunity gone. The next four years will see the ruin of this country.
> ...


It was the basis of his campaign... he's either a failure or a lier if they DON'T come true. I'm not against HIM, I'm against his ideas. American people voted for him because of false promises, not what people here are saying (myself included). People like the woman who was crying because Obama will pay her morgage and her fuel.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Sonya (Nov 5, 2008)

> It was the basis of his campaign... he's either a failure or a lier if they DON'T come true. I'm not against HIM, I'm against his ideas. American people voted for him because of false promises, not what people here are saying (myself included). People like the woman who was crying because Obama will pay her morgage and her fuel.


So true Nathan...

Problem is, many many of his supporters are saying they don't care if he comes through on his promises or not, as long as he got elected....doesn't make much sense to me. I'm hoping that many of his promises do not happen.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2008)

This is so sad that this thread has to come to this yet again. Cant we just have one thread to let people be happy and stop the bashing?? I dont understand why people cant be as gracious as McCain was and give their support to our new President. No matter who got elected I would support until they do something to make me not support them.

Nothing is going to be fixed over night. It took years for our country to get in this shape and its going to take years to get us out of this mess no matter who got elected.



> * The only thing we have to fear is fear itself * --FDR


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Nov 5, 2008)

It'll take decades to undo the damage that a government that is entirely one party or the other can do in a matter of months.


----------



## tagalong (Nov 5, 2008)

*Nathan* - we understand you are unhappy and you are entitled to your opinion - but what makes you so sure everything will be as dismal as you seem to want it to be? It won't.

And even if McCain was elected - it would take more than four years to fix this mess. He even stated that.

When both McCain (in an awesome speech like the McCain of old) and Obama (another great speech) called for unity and moving forward and coming together ... it is a shame that only one day later some seem determined to be pulling things apart... JMO.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure which of them could fix things quicker... I actually think that Obama's party can fix the current problems faster. However, that crisis is only one part of the soon-to-be-president's platform. There is a LOT more to this guy than this one issue. THOSE parts are what will destroy the American dream. That's what we need to be afraid of! Go into this with eyes open, so we can STOP things when they start to go too far!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Nov 5, 2008)

You know, with economic struggle comes new opportunities.

I'm going to get into the niche market of selling tinfoil hats!


----------



## tagalong (Nov 5, 2008)

> That's what we need to be afraid of! Go into this with eyes open, so we can STOP things when they start to go too far!


Fear this. Fear that.






I guess America decided not to be told what they should fear - and everyone who entered a voting booth did so with their eyes open... hoping for better times... and _change_. No matter which candidate they chose. _Change_ is what every election is about - and _change_ does not mean the formation of a Socialist state. You take a bit of this, discard a bit of that.... and find a way to make the country better.

Thanks you for the FDR quote, *kaykay*... it bears repeating...



> * The only thing we have to fear is fear itself * --FDR


... and I guess that my concerns about some of the bashing continuing even after the election was said and done were a bit valid. Unfortunately. But it is only the second day in... and come January things may have smoothed out... and the country will move into the future more United.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 5, 2008)

anita said:


> Obama will:
> start the Department of Peace which will oversee every gov agency and every aspect of your life.


Wait, I thought that was the Homeland Security Agency?







> Create a government agency in charge of all volunteer work in this country, coordinate it, make sure our children do 14 weeks of forced volunteer work.


"Forced volunteer work." Now THERE's an oxymoron!



He isn't putting them in labor camps, he's encouraging them to actually GIVE BACK. How horrible. Kids don't like to learn to share initially either, but we still make them do it. This is no different.



Sonya said:


> > It was the basis of his campaign... he's either a failure or a lier if they DON'T come true. I'm not against HIM, I'm against his ideas. American people voted for him because of false promises, not what people here are saying (myself included). People like the woman who was crying because Obama will pay her morgage and her fuel.
> 
> 
> So true Nathan...
> ...


So basically you guys hated him because of his promises, now ya'll hate him because he hypothetically might not keep them. Would you please make up your minds already??



You're taking Catch 22 to an extreme. I understand you're scared and uncertain and feel there is no hope now and that is a very scary place to be. I know- we've all been there in the last few months! But since you can't change it, could you _try_ being just the tiniest bit optimistic? It won't hurt anything and you never know, it might help.

I have to admit I really resent this line: "American people voted for him because of false promises, not what people here are saying." I'm sorry, but I'm an American person and I voted for exactly the reasons I've stated. I promise, I didn't have weird subconscious motives involving idiotic women who think Obama is going to single-handedly save their families. I voted for him because he was the first candidate in an age who actually brought the American dream to life again for me, who reminded me that Americans are capable of coming together regardless of race or age or gender and working for something we believe in. The American dream has gotten so lost in the political jungle that some of us forgot it was out there. Now, I think, is the time to take it back. And that is up to US, each individual American, not our President! Not our Senate, not our House of Representatives, our Congress, our Cabinets, or our agencies. US. The United States of America. If we fail we have no one to blame but ourselves.

Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Nov 5, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Americans are capable of coming together regardless of race or age or gender and working for something we believe in. The American dream has gotten so lost in the political jungle that some of us forgot it was out there. Now, I think, is the time to take it back. And that is up to US, each individual American, not our President! Not our Senate, not our House of Representatives, our Congress, our Cabinets, or our agencies. US. The United States of America. If we fail we have no one to blame but ourselves.
> Leia


YES YOU CAN!!

Americans made history last night (something the USA is inclined to do  ) and history will show how it all works out but IMO if enough of you have hope and believe that you can make a difference then you will see changes that benefit your country (and in the process the rest of us who watch from beyond your borders)


----------



## OhHorsePee (Nov 5, 2008)

I have always been proud to be an american no matter whom our president was. I am glad this election is over even though I am not happy with the choice. I have a lot of reservations about him as president and I hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 5, 2008)

> So basically you guys hated him because of his promises, now ya'll hate him because he hypothetically might not keep them. Would you please make up your minds already??


I don't hate anyone. His promises are towards policies I don't agree with...so I will actually support him if he doesn't follow through with them.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sonya said:


> I don't hate anyone.


My apologies.





Leia


----------



## Southern_Heart (Nov 5, 2008)

This bickering back and forth is sure not going to get *us* as forum members anywhere.





I do beleive we had said our peace before the Election and we voted and we were heard and now that the deed is done lets see what happens.





Sure I voted McCain, but I am willing to give Obama a chance.



If things go wrong... well at least I didn't vote for him.



But he does deserve a chance


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 5, 2008)

I am sorry, I sure hope this doesn't not sound like I am rubbing it in. I am happy, I have waited 8 years and through two very upsetting elections. I know the depressed feeling I had after Bush was elected yet again. So no,,, I am not going to hide that I am happy. I can not tell the future but I am very proud of Barack Obama. And seeing the sea of people with that same happy smile that I had on the news, I KNOW that I am not the only one. AND I am happy that there is a good feeling in the world for Obama. I am NOT going to be scared because there is hope in the world.

Oh and I forgot!!!!! Of all the pain and fear and death that New York witnessed in 2001, due to terrorists. THEY LOVED Obama!!!!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not well known here, and haven't really participated in any of the pre-election topics, but had to add my thoughts here.

I am SO excited by the turn our country has now taken. I have always been proud to be an American. And I didn't just want Obama to be elected, I DO want him to keep his promises. The promises he has made on the issues that are important to me are the reason I voted for him - across my usual party line.

Obama's promises are what have given me HOPE! This country is amazing and beautiful and full of people who have more in common than I think they know. But we need change - the status quo is NOT working and I hope we do get the change we need.

I hope we can all pull together and work to make this country be the best it can be. We have the people and the resources to make us not just good - but GREAT! But we need to be the United States again - not the Red States or the Blue States. It is only United that we are strong.

Barbara


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 5, 2008)

Barbara,

That is what I am feeling too. And no one will take that from me.


----------



## Bassett (Nov 5, 2008)

> That is what I am feeling too. And no one will take that from me.


Kim, really no one wants to take away your happiness. And I truly mean that. I'm glad your happy. We all knew only one could win so some of us would be unhappy and I am one of them, but I would never try to take anyone elses happiness away. Enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## barnbum (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm of a Republican mindset, but I have to say watching the sheer happiness on the faces of all Obama's supports was very moving. I love what this win has done for the hearts and hopes of black Americans.

Deep breath, the election is over, America has spoken, let's move on.


----------



## susanne (Nov 6, 2008)

...to Americans of any color.


----------



## Sarah's Little Blessings (Nov 6, 2008)

Too me this election just shows that America is always moving to a new change which is most of the times good. I mean the first people here were many of our ancestors, the American Indian Tribes, well due to circumstances, (



99% I don't agree with) they are a minority today, then came the "White" people from all the country's overseas come over and made this land what we have know it to be until the various wars which proclaimed Freedom, now it just done more so for the African American people. They can take this a very postive thing for them, they now know that they can be anything they want to be and are truely free. That being said there still is alot more work to be done for everyone. However if we don't all step out and do our parts nothing with be done, I fully believe in United We Stand, divided We Fall. Hopefully this is one step closer, time will just have to play it out and see.

Basically to sum it up :I am just as proud as anyone to be an American, and it is time for another change I just pray everyone is ready and that its a positive one because it will take a long time for it to really take place due to four years is such a short time for anyone to do so with the odds stacked against them be it McCain, or Obama.Because Heaven forbid it be a Negative one then WE THE PEOPLE will be in trouble.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you Bassett, Karla, and Sarah's Little Blessings. I know how hard it is when you try really hard to get your candidate in and then.... nothing,,, it is over. I certainly appreciate the kind words. Thank you. I am sorry if there is hurt.


----------



## minie812 (Nov 6, 2008)

CharlesFamily said:


> I'm not well known here, and haven't really participated in any of the pre-election topics, but had to add my thoughts here.
> I am SO excited by the turn our country has now taken. I have always been proud to be an American. And I didn't just want Obama to be elected, I DO want him to keep his promises. The promises he has made on the issues that are important to me are the reason I voted for him - across my usual party line.
> 
> Obama's promises are what have given me HOPE! This country is amazing and beautiful and full of people who have more in common than I think they know. But we need change - the status quo is NOT working and I hope we do get the change we need.
> ...


Welcome Barbara to the forum. Even though we all have our opinions I do believe we enjoy communicating with each other and we are not as bad sometimes as it seems


----------



## sdmini (Nov 6, 2008)

I have found things my entire adult life to be proud of in this country and while he was not my choice to see how far we have come as far as race is refreshing. I would have loved it if the president, who ever got in, swept the election in a show of unity and support as that is what this nation needs most. That didn't happen but hopefully in the days to come things will simmer down and Obama can bring the country together.

On a side note I found this article on CNN, forgive me if you've seen it but I ddin't relize what was on the ballot in some states. There were some intresting things getting voted on across the country.

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2008/results/ballot.measures/

ETA I do think that we should back off and let the Obama supporters relish their win. It's been a long two years of campaigning and all of us deserve some time away from the political stuff. On that same note the Obama supporters need to understand that my concerns over Obama presidential candidate do not go away just because he is now President Elect Obama. Understanding and tolerance cuts both ways.


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

Well heres my political view on OUR new President Elect and why I feel it was the BEST choice.

1. He is Neither BLACK nor WHITE he is BOTH!

2. His campaign will go down as the BEST run, says ALOT about who HE picked to run it.

3. He FIRED people up in a positive way.

4. He respects women look at his personal relationships, Grandmother, Wife, Daughters.

5. His overseas "visit" went well, and he has voiced his desire to "TALK", ALWAYS a good thing.

6. If force is needed he's willing to USE it. That was in his last speech.

I'm not looking for someone to take care of me, I can do that for myself. I'm looking for someone to take care of MY COUNTRY.

If you watched him give his speech, you could SEE the gravity of what faces this ONE man.

GOOD LUCK and GODS SPEED President Elect Obama, and this American has your back.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 6, 2008)

Very well said Whitney


----------



## LowriseMinis (Nov 6, 2008)

The decision on Prop. 8 really dampened my enthusiasm for the results of this election. Gives me something to keep me busy, though!


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

I hope that Obama will be what "you" think. Know that 47% of the voting population voted for McCain / Palin. If you were to take out either the youth vote or the black vote _(98% of which was for Obama -- that huge percentage says racism to me but what do I know -- and I'd feel the same if 98% of the white vote was for McCain)_, it would have turned out differently. I hope Obama's up to doing what our Nation needs to have done during the next 4 years.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

PS Remember, the Carter years are what brought us Reagan


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

Jill you LOST me, ......because a majority of black americans voted that is racism. I think you have your ism's mixed up that's Patriotism.

And there again the bush years brought us OBAMA. So if history repeats itself he should be GRAND!


----------



## Ashley (Nov 6, 2008)

Cant really win, before it was the raciest card and now that its done and over its still the raciest card.

At the polling place I seen several older adults(70's or so) voteing for Obama. I also know severl younger people(my age) that were voting for McCain.



> The decision on Prop. 8 really dampened my enthusiasm for the results of this election. Gives me something to keep me busy, though!


Yes that was really really really crappy.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Nov 6, 2008)

Jill said:


> If you were to take out either the youth vote or the black vote _(98% of which was for Obama -- that huge percentage says racism to me but what do I know -- and I'd feel the same if 98% of the white vote was for McCain)_, i








I think if the U.S. were a predominantly black country, if our histories were reversed and white people were caught from Europe and brought to the U.S., suffered 200+ years of slavery and were set free only to be treated as less than citizens for another 100 years, and then still to this day presented with the kind of prejudice we see, and I think that if there had never been a viable white candidate for presidency, that 98% of the white vote might have gone to the white candidate. Because in that candidate, we white people would have seen someone like us. Someone who knows our pain and our struggles, someone with a shared history that even the most well-meaning black people just couldn't understand fully. At least I think so. Since that's all hypothetical, I really don't know.

Oh, and then there's the little fact that ever since the 1960's, African-Americans have voted overwhelmingly with the Democratic Party. http://racism-politics.suite101.com/articl...voting_patterns

"The United States Census reported that 58 % of African Americans were voting in the presidential election of 1964. African Americans were voting Democratic 82% of the time. This number would swell to 92 % by 1968. With the exception of the 1972, 1984, and the 1992 elections Blacks would continue to give at least 80% of their collective votes to the Democratic presidential candidate says Minion K.C. Morris in African Americans and Political Participation."

Edit, because I didn't wrap up my thoughts:

I wouldn't call that racism. Looking at the reversed situation above, we as a demographic would have voted mostly with one party, probably because we like their ideals and think they'll do well for us. And then, if a candidate came along that was not only a member of the party that we as a group overwhelmingly support, but he had that shared experience, that shared history that the other candidates didn't have with us, I wouldn't be shocked if we overwhelmingly supported that candidate.


----------



## whitney (Nov 6, 2008)

SO off TOPIC but Mary Lou your a MICHIGANDER, upper or lower?


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

whitney said:


> Jill you LOST me, ......because a majority of black americans voted that is racism. I think you have your ism's mixed up that's Patriotism.
> And there again the bush years brought us OBAMA. So if history repeats itself he should be GRAND!





Mary Lou - LB said:


> Black people are American too.. My very BEST friend while growing up in Michigan was half black.. Too bad some people can not get past color..


Well, if 98% of the white vote was for McCain, I'd say it had something to do with racism, too. Obama got 98% of the black vote, and 52% of the popular vote. People can draw a conclusion that makes sense to them, or one that makes them feel warm and fuzzy.

Maybe you don't get what I said? ... I didn't say that because 98% of black people voted, that means there's racism. I feel that because 98% of the black people who voted voted for Obama, it indicates many black people voted along racial lines. 98% of the white people who voted did not vote for McCain, but if they did, you better beleive I'd feel we have a nation of Racist white people.

If you want to say me knowing the numbers means I'm a racist, you clearly know nothing about me or my feelings about other people (including my bi-racial cousins, but don't let me confuse anyone with the facts or the numbers).

Boy, talk about a SPIN FACTOR



It seems like a person says something and then a few others try to see if there is any way they can find room to be offended.


----------



## horsehug (Nov 6, 2008)

You're still young, Mary Lou 

I turned 26 in 1975.

Susan O.


----------



## Marnie (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess it doesn't really matter who or what kind of people voted for which candidate, the way I see it and most of the tv announcers, Obama won by a land slide, 363 electoral votes compared to 173 for McCain. Or 52% - 46%. Either way, that speaks volumns to most people.


----------



## horsehug (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes Mary Lou,

I am amazed when I think of my age because I don't feel anywhere near that old. 

Susan O.


----------



## Mona (Nov 6, 2008)

Jill said:


> I feel that because 98% of the black people who voted voted for Obama, it indicates many black people voted along racial lines.


Jill, I think you are absolutely CORRECT in this statement. I was just saying something very similar to my husband about that last night. I basically said that it was (in my opinion) a pretty tight race, and that if Obama had've been "white" things may have turned out differently. I too feel that there were probably MANY people that voted for Obama that maybe wouldn't have otherwise voted, and/or voted that way, if he had not been "black". I think there were a lot of people, (mostly blacks perhaps, but many others as well) that voted for Obama kind of because it was "history in the making". ie. The potential of having the first "black" President in American history. I am not saying it was right or wrong, or that I am happy/unhappy that he won, it was just something that crossed my mond.

And it also brought up another thought of mine, and that is, WHY are people referring to him as the first black President anyway? He is as much black as he is white, correct? So people are basing that soley on the color of his skin. If he was born taking after his Mom, with her skin tones, would he still be considered the first black president?

Anyway, congratulations on your new President and I hope he can prove himself to be a great leader for your country! He needs time to prove or disprove it, but I am sure he'll give it his all!


----------



## Shari (Nov 6, 2008)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> anita said:
> 
> 
> > Obama will:
> ...


Very well said Liea!


----------



## susanne (Nov 6, 2008)

President-Elect Obama won a majority of the popular vote, unlike one recent presidential election.

As for it being only the African American vote that determined the election, here is a breakdown by state, according to the New York Times website.

While with a few states you could probably make that argument, many of the states that went to Obama, sometimes by a large majority, are hardly home to great numbers of African Americans. (I believe that only3% of Iowa's registered voters are African American...but I need to check my facts on that. I can say that, outside of the major cities, Oregon and Washington are vastly white.

(sorry, the tabs do not come through here)

Obama was expected to win easily

E.V.	Obama	McCain	% Rpt.

55   Calif. 61%	37%	97%

7    Conn. 60%	39%	98%

3    Del. 61%	38%	100%

3    D.C. 93%	7%	100%

4    Hawaii	72%	27%	100%

21   Ill. 62%	37%	99%

4    Me. 58%	40%	98%

10   Md. 61%	38%	99%

12   Mass. 62%	36%	100%

17   Mich. 57%	41%	100%

15   N.J. 57%	42%	99%

31   N.Y. 62%	37%	99%

7    Ore. 57%	41%	79%

4    R.I. 63%	35%	100%

3    Vt. 67%	32%	99%

11   Wash 58%	41%	67%

Obama was expected to win narrowly

E.V.	Obama	McCain	% Rpt.

9    Colo. 53%	45%	99%

7    Iowa 54%	45%	100%

10   Minn. 54%	44%	100%

5    Nev. 55%	43%	100%

4    N.H. 54%	45%	100%

5    N.M. 57%	42%	100%

21   Pa. 55%	44%	99%

13   Va. 52%	47%	99%

10    Wis.	56%	42%	100%

Battleground states

E.V.	Obama	McCain	% Rpt.

27    Fla. 51%	48%	100%

11    Ind. 50%	49%	99%

11    Mo. 49%	49%	100%

15    N.C. 50%	50%	100%

20    Ohio 51%	47%	100%

McCain was expected to win narrowly

E.V.	Obama	McCain	% Rpt.

15   Ga. 47%	52%	99%

3    Mont.	47%	50%	100%

3    N.D. 45%	53%	100%

5    W.Va.	43%	56%	100%

McCain was expected to win easily:

E.V.	Obama	McCain	% Rpt.

9    Ala. 39%	60%	99%

3    Alaska	36%	62%	99%

10   Ariz. 45%	54%	99%

6    Ark. 39%	59%	100%

4    Idaho 36%	62%	100%

6    Kan. 41%	57%	100%

8    Ky. 41%	57%	100%

9    La. 40%	59%	100%

6    Miss. 43%	56%	99%

5*   Neb. 41%	57%	99%

7    Okla. 34%	66%	100%

8    S.C. 45%	54%	100%

3    S.D. 45%	53%	100%

11    Tenn.	42%	57%	100%

34    Tex.	44%	56%	100%

5    Utah	34%	63%	100%

3    Wyo.	33%	65%	100%

* One electoral vote in Nebraska remains undecided. The state allocates its electoral votes on the basis of the results in each Congressional district. Only 569 votes separate John McCain and Barack Obama in unofficial returns from the 2nd District.


----------



## Jill (Nov 6, 2008)

Mona said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > I feel that because 98% of the black people who voted voted for Obama, it indicates many black people voted along racial lines.
> ...


Thanks, Mona. It's a pretty clear observation in my opinion, too



Good or bad, right or wrong, "whatever". It just IS.

And of course I agree with you as well, that he is 1/2 white.

I just thought of something funny, but maybe it's only funny because I'm tired... It might be funny in a few years if he doesn't do a good job, will SNL do a skit where white people and black people argue if he's more white or more black, depending?


----------

